
Mining Crowd Feedback For The Gems - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/mining-crowd-feedback-for-the-gems/
======
mbleigh
Why is this news? A company asked for feedback from their users? Stop the
presses!

This is one of the least insightful posts ever to be listed on TechCrunch, and
is obviously only included because of Arrington's investment in Seesmic. I'm
not a TechCrunch hater like many, but there is absolutely no merit in talking
about the internal software improvement process employed by Seesmic in an
identical way to thousands of companies everywhere.

